# Lip sync issues with sonos arc



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Last few weeks using the AT&T Osprey box, the audio is no longer synchronized. Any ideas how to fix?
I am using the Sonos Arc system as well.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Last few weeks using the AT&T Osprey box, the audio is no longer synchronized. Any ideas how to fix?
> I am using the Sonos Arc system as well.


Clicking back doesn't help?

Rich


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Rich said:


> Clicking back doesn't help?
> 
> Rich


Nope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Last few weeks using the AT&T Osprey box, the audio is no longer synchronized. Any ideas how to fix?
> I am using the Sonos Arc system as well.


I have an Arc also and am not having that. Odd. Is the arc up to date on software


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

I have an Arc and have not noticed any issues. Are you hooked up optically or through the eArc HDMI? You may want to try the other hookup to see if that fixes the issue. 

Also, have you looked at the Sonos' app or TVs audio sync settings to see if they were inadvertently changed?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

compnurd said:


> I have an Arc also and am not having that. Odd. Is the arc up to date on software


Yes it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

raott said:


> I have an Arc and have not noticed any issues. Are you hooked up optically or through the eArc HDMI? You may want to try the other hookup to see if that fixes the issue.
> 
> Also, have you looked at the Sonos' app or TVs audio sync settings to see if they were inadvertently changed?


HMDI and nothing has changed. Will check and try a new cable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

raott said:


> Are you hooked up optically or through the eArc HDMI?


ARC (and eARC), by definition, travels on the HDMI connection between the TV and the Sound bar and depends on the source device being connected to the TV.

Since the Sonos sound bars don't support HDMI passthrough, you can't use that workaround to rule the TV as (or as not) the culprit.


----------

